# Wurfgewicht Fliegenruten



## troutcontrol (21. Dezember 2007)

moin!

_"Ich hab eine zweiteilige Rute der Fa. XY in # 7. Wie schwer sollte denn ein passender Schusskopf sein / welches Wurfgewicht hat denn meine Rute?"
_
diese frage stellt sich bei jedem rutenkauf und wenn ich sie beantworten sollte, würde meine (zugegebenermaßen unbefriedigende) antwort wahrheitsgemäß lauten: ich weiß es nicht, ich kenn die rute nicht, vermutlich aber zwischen 16g - 19g, schau doch mal in einem der fliegenfischer - foren nach, vielleicht findest du da etwas. 

obwohl es sicherlich keine frage von leben oder tod ist, ob es denn bei der rute eher 16g oder eher 19g sind, kommt dem wurfgewicht einer rute allerdings dann doch vielleicht soo viel bedeutung zu, dass man durchaus an einen kleinen trööt denken könnte... 
wie man das ganze gestalten sollte und ob daran überhaupt interesse besteht - schaun ´mer mal!:g

gruss aus berlin
martin


----------



## Rausreißer (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht Fliegenruten*



troutcontrol schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> "Ich hab eine zweiteilige Rute der Fa. XY in # 7. Wie schwer sollte denn ein passender Schusskopf sein / welches Wurfgewicht hat denn meine Rute?"
> 
> ...





 Na klar, das ist ja kein triviales Problem.
  Mit der Antwort „schau doch mal in Tabelle“, würde ich auch nicht so recht weiterkommen.

  Bei den ersten 30 Fuß (9,14 Meter) der Angelschnur die als Wurfgewicht eingesetzt werden“ z.B: 13,6 Gramm“ ist man der A.F.T.M.A.-Klasse 8. Das kann doch nicht stimmen...

Egal.
Zur Frage wie schwer der Schusskopf ist, kommt auch noch die Frage wie lang der Schusskopf sein soll?

  Und ebenso:
  „Welche Rutenlänge bevorzugst Du?“ wenn Du die o.g. Parameter berücksichtigst?

  Und wie ist Dein Wurfverhalten? Baust du den Wurf langsam auf?
  Oder eher „progressiv“ schnell? 

  Oder kannst Du mit Informationen aus einer schnellen Rute das Ergebnis genauso verarbeiten, ohne ein Problem damit zu haben, das über 60% Deiner Würfe ev. nicht richtig klappen? 

  Vielleicht klappen ja Würfe zu 90% besser, wenn Du eine langsamere Rute benutzt?

  Wer hat die Rute auf das Gewicht eingeschätzt?
  Manche Rute von Heute verträgt manchmal eine Klasse AFTMA mehr an Gewicht, ist also zu hart?

  Genau so etwas zu beantworten ist schwierig. (für mich)#c

  Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen ausreichend Parameter zu Diskussion zu stellen.#6

    Am besten ist für mich immer noch: Die Combo aus Stock, Schnur und Rollengewicht selber werfen. Dann ahnst Du, ob es passt und Du damit weiterkommst.


  Gernot#h


----------



## troutcontrol (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht Fliegenruten*

moin,

wir sind uns anscheinend einig, dass tabellen für fliegenschnüre tabellen für fliegenschnüre sind und mit fliegenruten herzlich wenig zu tun haben: die tabellen sagen vielmehr lediglich aus, dass eine schnur klasse # 8  bei 9,14m x gramm, bei 12,40m y gramm etc. etc. wiegt.

da jede rute nur ein optimales wurfgewicht hat, nutzt mir die *fliegenschnur*-tabelle also nix, kann mir ja schlecht nach lust und laune irgendeinen wert raussuchen und den zum wert aller werte erklären. mir schwebte vielmehr eine *fliegenruten*-tabelle vor, bei der jeder interessierte das für seine rute passende wurfgewicht nachschauen kann. würde natürlich voraussetzen, dass leute mitmachen...

grüsse aus berlin
martin


----------



## fluefiske (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht Fliegenruten*

Hallo !
Es gibt Tabellen,wo das ca. WG der Fliegenrutenklassen aufgezeigt ist.Diese Werte decken sich fast haargenau mit meinen Erfahrungen,die ich durch viel experimentieren herausgefunden habe.
Ich will nur ein Beispiel aufführen,eine Rute #5.Eine Fliegenrute dieser Stärke wirft ca. 11-13g,bei einer kräftigen max.14g.
Hat man das WG seiner Rute festgestellt,geht die Sucherei bei den Schnüren los.In dieser Klasse gibt es Keulen von 7.50m bis 17m.Was nützt es mir,wenn ich das Gewicht der 9.14m kenne,wenn die Keule wesentlich länger ist wie z.B. bei der XXD von 3M.Halte ich die ganze Keule in der Luft,habe ich ein Gew. von 17g,da geht jede #5 in die Knie.
Ideal wäre die Gew.-Angabe und die Länge der Keule auf der Verpackung.Und auf der Rute müsste das ideale WG vermerkt sein.Aber manche Hersteller sind noch nicht einmal fähig,die angegebene Schnurlänge einzuhalten.
Es ist aber durchaus möglich,daß dieses Verwirrspiel von den Herstellern so gewollt ist,das bringt Geld in die Kasse.
Ich hoffe,daß sich Matthias meldet,denn er hat so eine Tabelle.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Bondex (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht Fliegenruten*

ich finde auch daß es am gescheitesten wäre seine Rute mit der Schnur probe zu werfen. Auf einigen Messen soll sowas machbar sein. In Düsburg ist soviel ich weiß am 6. Januar wieder so weine Messe.


----------



## Schutenpiet (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht Fliegenruten*

@ troutcontrol: zunächst mal stimme ich mit Dir überein, dass man nicht von den bisherigen Schnurklassen ausgehen kann, dh: #8-er Schnur passt zu #8-er Rute.
Aber ich habe darüber hinaus das Gefühl, dass selbst die Schnurklassifizierungen  von Hersteller zu Hersteller voneinander abweichen. Habe im Moment die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht: habe als Rute die Sierra EDP #8 und habe erst kürzlich bemerkt, dass sich ein
Schußkopf Klasse 9 hervorragend werfen lässt. Habe in anderen Fällen aber auch schon angefangen, und den Schußkopf selbst "auszutarieren" durch kürzen . ..Dann werfen, ..dann Kürzen und irgendwann passt´s dann schon. 
Meine Meinung hierzu ist: probieren
Die Angaben der Hersteller nehme ich nicht mehr ernst
Peter


----------



## troutcontrol (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht Fliegenruten*

moin erich,

bei RIOs scandinavian shooting heads stehen inzwischen auch gewichtsangaben auf der packung für 13,5 m, 11,5 m und 9,5 m sowie das spezifische gewicht pro meter, es tut sich also was (wenn die angaben denn stimmen:g). 
nur die rutenhersteller halten sich zurück.

andererseits: wenn ich so an die eine oder andere spinnrute denke, auf der ein wurfgewicht von 10g - 30g angegeben ist, weiß ich nicht, ob mich so ungenaue angaben weiterbringen würden...

frohes fest!
martin


----------



## fluefiske (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht Fliegenruten*

Hallo !
Das Problem ist,daß die Hersteller gar kein Interesse an genauen Angaben haben,weder beim Gewicht,noch bei der Länge.
Als Bespiel die XXD von 3M.Die hatte ich in # 6.Da bei mir alles gewogen und gemessen wird,stellte ich eine Keulenlänge von 17m und ein Gew. von 17g fest.Weil mir das für meine Rute zu schwer war,kaufte ich die gleiche Schnur in #5.Wieder eine K-Länge von 17m und 17g,und das bei einer Klasse drunter,also #5 und # 6 kein Unterschied.
Anderes Beispiel.Ich wollte als Ersatz für meine S&S von Hebeisen ( Sinktip 9m ) in 250 Grain,die ich in Norwegens Fjorden zum Fischen auf Pollack und Köhler verwende,eine Ersatzschnur.Sie sollte einen Tick schwerer sein, und so kaufte ich die Orvis 300Grain.Nach dem Wiegen stellte ich fest,daß die 300grain genauso schwer war wie die 250grain.Das kann doch wirklich nicht wahr sein,daß die Hersteller noch nicht mal das richtige Gewicht feststellen können.
Bei der Länge ist es ja noch doller.Ein Freund kaufte sich die Wonderline von Orvis,27m lang.Beim Werfen auf der Wiese dachte er,Schwarzenecker hätte ihm den rechten Arm geliehen.Jeder Wurf weiter als jemals zuvor,der Backingknoten war immer vor der Spitze.Bis er dann zu Hause feststellte,daß die Schnur lediglich 22m lang war.
Ich kann nur jedem raten,sich mit der Spleisstechnik vertraut zu machen,dann hat man viele Möglichkeiten,seine Schnüre zu optimieren.
Aus der sauteuren XXD habe ich z.B. ein Stück aus der Keule geschnitten und dann wieder zusammengespleisst,sieht man kaum.Jetzt habe ich ein Keulengewicht,die genau zur Rute passt.
Bei den SK ist es noch extremer,denn es müssen Länge und jeweiliges Gewicht der Rute angepasst werden,und auch noch den jeweiligen Gegebenheiten (geringer Rückraum zum Werfen ).Da muß man sich schon ausgiebig mit beschäftigen.
Eine kleine Rolle spielt auch noch die Aktion der Rute und der persönliche Wurfstil.Da hilft nur trainieren,um die Rute(n) kennenzulernen und die Physik des Werfens zu verstehen.
Bei der WG Angabe auf der Rute könnte es z.B. heissen : #5-WG:10-13g.Das würde dann in etwa bedeuten : Die 10g als untere Grenze für die feine Trockenfischerei mit leichteren Fliegen und 13g für den Nahbereich ,damit sich die Rute besser aufläd und mit schwereren Nymphen.
Hier mal einen kleinen Anhaltspunkt für das WG von verschiedenen Rutenklassen.
# 3 : 7-9g
# 4: 8-11g
# 5 : 10-13g
# 6: 13-15g
# 7 : 15-17g
# 8 : 17-19g
# 9 : 18-22g

Das ist meine Feststellung und deckt sich mit bisher Gelesenen.Diese Angaben dürften auf jede Rutenaktion und auf jeden Wurfstil zutreffen.

Gruß und ein frohes Fest
Erich


----------



## troutcontrol (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht Fliegenruten*

moin,
noch ´ne Gewichts- und Längentabelle und keinen schritt weiter#d (etwas schwerer als die übersicht von erich, wobei nicht alles in der liste auf meinen mist gewachsen ist)

Einhandruten:

    * # 4: 9 - 11 gr / 8 - 9 m
    * # 5: 11 - 14gr / 8,50 - 9 m
    * # 6: 14 - 16 gr / 9 - 9,50 m
    * # 7: 16 - 19gr / 9 - 9,50 m
    * # 8: 19 - 21 gr / 9 - 9,50 m
    * # 9: 21 - 25 gr / 9 - 9,50 m

Zweihandruten (Overhead Cast):

    * # 6: 14 - 16 gr / 9 m
    * # 7: 17 - 20 gr / 9,50 m
    * # 8: 19 - 24 gr / 10 m
    * # 9: 24 - 31 gr / 10,50 m
    * # 10: 28 - 34 gr / 11 m
    * # 11: 34 - 40 gr / 11,50 - 12 m
    * # 12: 38 - 48 gr / 11,50 - 12 m

Zweihandruten (Underhand Cast):

    * # 6: 22 - 27 gr / 10 m
    * # 7: 26 - 31 gr / 10,50 m
    * # 8: 28 - 33 gr / 11 m
    * # 9: 32 - 35 gr / 11,50 m
    * # 10: 37 - 40 gr / 12 m
    * # 11: 41 - 45 gr / 12,50 m
    * # 12: 45 - 54 gr / 13 m


grüsse aus berlin
martin


----------



## Karstein (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht Fliegenruten*

@ Martin: lass uns einfach mal im Januar an der Havel treffen und probewerfen? Wir haben hier die unterschiedlichsten Schussköpfe von Vision, Scierra und Guideline rumzuliegen, die kannst an Deiner #7er gerne werfen. Ich ordere auch noch die Bullet in #6 und #7, so als Alternative zum SK. 

Unser Club hat ab letztes Januar-Wochenende wieder geöffnet, und Snoekbaars-Ralph will mit seinen Ruten und Schnüren auch dabei sein. 

Gruß zum Nachbarn

Karsten


----------



## troutcontrol (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht Fliegenruten*

moin karsten und noch ein schönes fest!

mir geht es nicht darum, für eine meiner ruten den passenden schusskopf zu finden, da hab ich ja schließlich auch eine kleine auswahl zur verfügung.

was mir vorschwebt, wär eine tabelle für jede rute / jedes modell  eines jeden herstellers, so nach dem motto:

thomas & thomas
hsII # 7   16,5g
hsII # 8   19,2g etc etc.

sage
tcr # 7 ....

grüsse (und einen guten rutsch!!)
martin


----------



## Karstein (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht Fliegenruten*

Auch Dir noch frohes Fest & perfekten Rutsch nach 2008! 

Jasooo, ich wunderte mich schon bei Deinem Eingangsbeispiel!

Also so etwas wie die Erfahrungswerte mit Schnurfüllungen wie hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=29480

Nur eben auf Rute & Schnur bezogen. Da brauchst allerdings mehr Spezis als die, die hier posten, um eine solche Datenbank zu füttern...

Greetz

Karsten


----------



## troutcontrol (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht Fliegenruten*

right!

und grüße an tanja!!#h

martin


----------



## salmonia (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht Fliegenruten*

Moin moin.

Ich möchte zu diesem Thema einen Link beisteuern, der eine Datenbank mit bekannten Fliegenruten und deren praktisch erprobten Wurfgewichte enthält. Dieser Link ist leider in dänischer Sprache, jedoch trotzdem leicht verständlich.
www.123nu.dk/lystfiskeri/skydehoved.asp?menu=Laesestof&vaelg=&placering=skydehoved

tight lines 
|wavey:
Uwe


----------



## troutcontrol (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wurfgewicht Fliegenruten*

moin salmonia,
erster beitrag und dann das!! willkommen im forum!!

genau so etwas hatte ich gesucht |supergri(wobei man sich jetzt noch fragen könnte, ob die die ggf. verwendeten polyleader und deren gewicht berücksichtigt haben...).

grüsse aus berlin und ´nen guten rutsch!
martin


----------

